
Show HN: Intuitive Code Search - tshepom
https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=MetacodeInc.metacode&source=hackernews
======
tshepom
We can use Google to search the web, but we don't have simple tools to search
code using intuitive queries, until now.

